# Sadie is 9 month old!



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Love the third pic. She looks very sweet!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a sweet puppy, so lovable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl and her coat is so shiny. I love the second and third picture of her. I think she will be as big as the boys in no time.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sadie is very good look'n -- and those ears remain record-setting! Do you know her real birthdate...or what date did you decided for her?

today is Bridger's 8th month B-day (the date I picked for a dog born "mid-October)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is a beautiful girl and her coat is so shiny. I love the second and third picture of her. I think she will be as big as the boys in no time.


 
I'm hoping she gets a little bigger, she got a lot of growing to do to catch up to Rusty he is the bigger one now, he passed Jack in height, not by weight but in height about 1 - 2 inches.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks like such a sweetie. : )


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> Sadie is very good look'n -- and those ears remain record-setting! Do you know her real birthdate...or what date did you decided for her?
> 
> today is Bridger's 8th month B-day (the date I picked for a dog born "mid-October)


No real date, just made it September 29...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> She looks like such a sweetie. : )


She really is, she never really was a puppy, now she is showing some puppy in her. Don't know how to explain she just act's like an adult dog, with spurts of puppy behaviour.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> She looks like such a sweetie. : )


She really is, feel bad she never acted like a puppy would, but she still has fun with the others.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sadie is a gorgeous pup. Happy 0.75 yrs Sadie!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*WHAT A SWEET GIRL*
_







_


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww! I love the 2nd picture!! Just look at that face!  She's one beautiful black dog! (shhh! don't tell Nellie ):
Seriously you got yourself one beautiful girl there


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww shes so cute!!! :smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, she is a cute girl and for some reason everyone around here is scared of her (people when we walk the dogs):doh:, I keep telling them she's only a pup and won't hurt a fly.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks all, she is a cute girl and for some reason everyone around here is scared of her (people when we walk the dogs):doh:, I keep telling them she's only a pup and won't hurt a fly.


Scared of her??? whats that all about?? shes looks like such a happy girl. 
Her coat is lovely & shiny


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

indysmum said:


> Scared of her??? whats that all about?? shes looks like such a happy girl.
> Her coat is lovely & shiny


Don't know what it is she is so much smaller then the boy's, yet still people are scared of her. I think she looks very sweet, nothing to be scared about. People are weired...LOL


----------

